# What a clever cat



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It was time for Manny to have her stitches out. As she gets so stressed in the car Hans said he would remove the stitches at home which he did on Friday. She also had 2 stitches in her tummy where a small harmless lump was removed, but we thought it was a bit too much to do those on the same day. We have been looking at the stitches, touching them and wiggling them about so that she would be prepared for them to come out. This morning everything was made ready, picked her up and, you´ve guessed it, she had done the job herself.

The results from the lab. also arrived today, it was an ulcer that could have been caused by some local medication she´d alergic to or food allergy, no one knows.
Prognosis good. :laugh:
Jan


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Good news, pardner, but I thought there was going to be a juggling cat video. Feeling a bit let down, to be honest.:grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

tugboat said:


> Good news, pardner, but I thought there was going to be a juggling cat video. Feeling a bit let down, to be honest.:grin2:


What did you think she would be juggling with? No don´t answer that on this forum. :serious:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Happy for your good news Jan!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Cats never cease to amaze me


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> What did you think she would be juggling with? No don´t answer that on this forum. :serious:


Good news, I think he meant you juggling with the cat trying to get the stitches out:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------

